# need to fish



## one more (Sep 19, 2006)

Coming to see mickey over the weeken need to fish on sunday heep12/24/06 will bringb no gear fling in


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Whaaaaat????


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

Let me translate that for you RR.

*Coming to see mickey over the weeken *

I'll be visiting Disney Land in Orlando over the weekend.

*need to fish on sunday*

I need to go fishing on Sunday, because I've been in the house too long (like most of the people on P&S).

*heep12/24/06 will bringb no gear *

I'd like to go fishing on Sunday, the 24th, but I'm not bringing any fishing gear with me to Disney Land, so I need help from someone local who would like to take me fishing and could loan me a rod and reel.

*fling in *

I flung back one too many before I wrote this last night, that's why you may need help translating it.

What the hell you doing up at 5:53 in the morning playing on P&S ???


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

You know, them VA. Boys get on them BL's an hammer back about 16 er 20 at a time an get to typin on the puter at 5am.......


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Amen to that. I'm very picky about my grammar, spelling and punctuation even when completely hammered. Then again, I was an English major in college. Everyone seems to have been stuck in the house for waaaaaaaaaay too long; especially our boys up north. I propose we have some type of sponsored exchange program, like they do with foreign students. That way, we can let them do some fishing in the warm Florida sun. Heck if someone wants to buy me a trailer hitch, I've got a flats boat that I'll take them out on.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

emanuel said:


> Amen to that. I'm very picky about my grammar, spelling and punctuation even when completely hammered. Then again, I was an English major in college. Everyone seems to have been stuck in the house for waaaaaaaaaay too long; especially our boys up north. I propose we have some type of sponsored exchange program, like they do with foreign students. That way, we can let them do some fishing in the warm Florida sun. Heck if someone wants to buy me a trailer hitch, I've got a flats boat that I'll take them out on.



Lets go in the flats boat E.... Where do we meet?


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Now I'm all in favor of helpin' out a brother when it come's ta fishin'... but yer startin' ta sound like one a them dang demacrats!!! I'd be more than happy ta help ya too, as long as ya promise ta vote Republican in the next election


----------



## one more (Sep 19, 2006)

*fish on*

 Well friends i really did'nt know that i had so many errors. Let's start over coming in town on 12/22/06. Would like to try to catch some red snapper's or the fish of the season. Will not be bring a rod or any tackle. A charter will work also. P.S easy on the north. Need to reset my clock time was off Help


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

*Emanuel You Are Reading My Mind*



emanuel said:


> Amen to that. I'm very picky about my grammar, spelling and punctuation even when completely hammered. Then again, I was an English major in college. Everyone seems to have been stuck in the house for waaaaaaaaaay too long; especially our boys up north. I propose we have some type of sponsored exchange program, like they do with foreign students. That way, we can let them do some fishing in the warm Florida sun. Heck if someone wants to buy me a trailer hitch, I've got a flats boat that I'll take them out on.


Emanuel,

I'm the Va. guy who was too shy to wish you congratulation on your wedding day at Sebastian Inlet South Side. Hell, to be truthful, I only go there once a year and I couldn't wait to drop a line. 

Last couple of weeks, I have been thinking about asking some of the Va. boys if they were interested in taking a trip to SI around Thanksgiving. I have been there the week after Thanksgiving for the last several years. I've been staying at the campground and also in Orlando this year which I will never do again. I was actually thinking about renting a place near by if there were firm takers in Va.

I think the fishing and the variety of fish are amazing at SI and a must for all fanatic pier/surf fishermen. I've fished extensively in Va. and I have fished Alaska and in my mind nothing rivals what I have seen in SI in late Nov. I can assure you that nothing in Va. rivals what I experienced in SI. That snook pound for pound is 3 to 5 times more powerful than a striper. Striper is actually not the best fishing fish.

I was thinking about renting a place and getting between 6-8 people for a fishing trip of a life time. I could give them a down load on the fish and the methods from all the mistakes I've made. I can give them a down load on the spots and targeted fish and also the gear to bring (e.g. baitwell, aerator, cast net, etc.) Most fishermen in Va. don't even carry a cast net. 

I want to have some basic rules such as fun being priority #1, respecting the fishery laws in Florida, no jerks, no drunk jerks, etc. allowed. Also we could have a pool/tournament for the trip or a 24 hour period for biggest fish, etc. to make it even more entertaining. I normally like to fish alone, but having a group of responsible people who really love fishing would be a blast. Also some of the cost can be saved by riding together, sharing other costs, etc. Perhaps, we can also meet some of our counterparts in Florida for more local knowledge and comraderie.

Anyway, Nov. is is a decent season in Va. and I was afraid that most people would not have a week to fish like I do. However, I do feel like a forum like PierandSurf.com is the place for developing this type of network. It would be nice to have pier tournaments and also special trips to meet others who share our passion and enjoyment.

I'm glad you think like I do and I may offer this. If only they knew what I've experienced, I know there would be a lot of interested people.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

That sounds like a blast... Come on down..
that time is when the tarpon and Reds and SNOOK are feeding big time with the mullet run...
there is a campground very close by if you guys drive down and bring gear or trailer...
Some hotels but are about 20 min away...


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

VICIII said:


> That sounds like a blast... Come on down..
> that time is when the tarpon and Reds and SNOOK are feeding big time with the mullet run...
> there is a campground very close by if you guys drive down and bring gear or trailer...
> Some hotels but are about 20 min away...


This year was a great run for Flounder when I was there by Va. standards. Va. has some huge flounders, but they are caught mostly in very deep waters on a boat. It is unheard of to catch a 10 lb flounder from shore and I saw couple of guys catch 10 lb. + on shore. I caught several 5-7 lb. fish. The only mistake I made for flounders was my lack of good bait management (perfect bait wasted for spanish and other tourists, not insuring the water was crystal clean overnight which killed them over the night, not having enough air power, not catching them at the right time (low tide, night) which I solved towards the end of the trip. I could have had a limit of Spanish mackeral, if I targeted them this years just on lures. Pompanos were not in swing.

Last year around Thanksgiving, Spanish and Pompano were running with flounder being slow. The snook have always been around when I visited although some nights and days are slower tthan other nights. Last year was incredible for reds. Reds everywhere. Even the jacks and blues would be an incredible site for Va. fishermen. This year, you could catch blues on just about every other cast on the inlet side of the north jetty.

Regardless, there is always some great fish running in late Nov. that Va. fishermen will find amazing. If they only knew the power of a snook. Trust me, the fishing in SI is incredible which also makes great fishermen. In my opinion, Fl. fishermen are far better fishermen (at least at SI). I think this is because of the great abundance of great fish there.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I should have the boat hooked up within the next couple days. The campground at SI offers an island and we could get a tent and some sleeping bags and hang out on the island for the weekend. "P&S Survivor - Sebastian Inlet."  

I've personally had enough of the idiots that manage to find their way to that park and I'll be more than happy to throw down on some of them. I just got news today that there is a slight possibility that I might not be on this earth in a couple years. Like I said, very small chance but I have to go in for tests to confirm that. So, I have no problem dealing with some idiots.


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*Emauel*



emanuel said:


> I should have the boat hooked up within the next couple days. The campground at SI offers an island and we could get a tent and some sleeping bags and hang out on the island for the weekend. "P&S Survivor - Sebastian Inlet."
> 
> I've personally had enough of the idiots that manage to find their way to that park and I'll be more than happy to throw down on some of them. I just got news today that there is a slight possibility that I might not be on this earth in a couple years. Like I said, very small chance but I have to go in for tests to confirm that. So, I have no problem dealing with some idiots.


hope you get better and wish you the best.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Best case scenario: spinal cord damage. Worst case scenario: tumor.:--| 

It's been one heck of a past couple weeks. Found out my uncle died at the young age of 49, found out that I have caused my first confirmed/reported pregnancy and now this news that ain't so good. Oh well, one out of three isn't too bad.

One of these days, I swear, I've got a break coming.

With that in mind, I think I'll go fishing at Sebastian. Probably South jetty or idiotwalk.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

emanuel said:


> Best case scenario: spinal cord damage. Worst case scenario: tumor.:--|
> 
> It's been one heck of a past couple weeks. Found out my uncle died at the young age of 49, found out that I have caused my first confirmed/reported pregnancy and now this news that ain't so good. Oh well, one out of three isn't too bad.
> 
> ...



Head high my man... the break is coming.
Take info for what it is worth. My thought and prayers are with you. I will call you soon but now I know your fishing...
Tell us how you did at SI..


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*or in hebrew*



fisherkid said:


> hope you get better and wish you the best.


Refuah Shelaima. A complete healing though I think Refuah Sheaima Mehaira applies more. 
A quick and complete recovery.

Again I hope it turns out the best.

Fisherkid


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Well, SI wasn't too great. Saw some snook busting bait when the tide turned, but no hookups. Got some small flounder on mullet strips fished on the bottom, much like what you'd used for reds. Hooked a couple nice ones on Gulp! but they were just holding it and not committing to it.

No word yet on what's wrong with me, but I did find out that it's not one baby that's coming in August, but two. Vic, you want to tell us about your's?


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

emanuel said:


> I did find out that it's not one baby that's coming in August, but two.


CONGRATZ!!!!
THAT IS GREAT...
"things are going to change I can feel it..."


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Two more of you!!!*

 Thats great Emanuel, on your sickness i went thru also the same thing. My inside blew up when i was 24 I wasnt suppose to make it thru the nite anyway come to find out i have Crohns disease (No cure) and i had let it get bad. That's why women outlive men, when they feel bad they go see a Dr. when we feel bad we go fishing anyway the only downfall was that i has to leave the Marines. And change some things in my life, but the Disease did some other things to me. And they started telling i couldnt do this or eat that. And that if everything went well, (i should live a little longer, I has the last stages of the Disease) After thinking and feeling sorry for myself I wokeup and decided to live out my days the best i could. I was 24 at the time, i am 46 now Maybe God kept me around to mess with me somemore before i leave this world But i learn there is no use worrying about something you can't control, thats what will shorten your stay here. Live each day the best you can, and enjoy your loved ones. And if you feel like saying something or getting upset....Go ahead and say it, people will understand. And if they don't "Oh well" Don't worry about it....We are going to have to get together and go fishing we live to close to each other not too. Holidays are suppose to be happy, but things happen for a reason. I can't let myself get down, my GF just had surgey to remove some moles that might be skin cancer. We got the report, and they were good. Yesterday morning got a call, My Mom felt down and broke her wrist in a few places,(i was in the hostial 14 hours with her) they had to do surgey this morning and she is hurting (being old) but doing okay. But i still manage a smile, and wish everyone a Merry Xmas, because at least i can. No matter how bad it gets for us, i alway think about the familys that are living on the streets, or the familys that lost their loved one in this war.... so like someone said keep your head high, and smile....Thinks happen to everyone, it how we walk away from it, that shows what kind of person we are....oh don't feel like you don't have a right to get down...you do...just don't stay down too long....Or everyone on this board is going to hunt you down and kick your butt, i will be leading the pack  God bless you and yours....Happy Holidays....


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

It's hard to keep me down for long, it's just when the money gets tight that it's the hardest. I can grin and fish through almost any pain.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Glad to hear*

you are still in the fight You better get all your fishing in now, cause when those little ones come....You will have to take a break for alittle while, to help with them. Enjoy them cause they grow FAST!! heck my little girl is ready to have a baby this summer I keep forgetting how old she is....But i did get the fishing bug into her,  she loves to fish....I am glad your not laying down, don't forget you have alot of support here.....and if you want to yell go ahead and pm me, and yell and cuss your head off. I willl understand.....happy hoildays to you


----------

